# Are there any rumor for 2012 plasmas?



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

have any news about 2012 plasma been released yet and what do they say?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard Jeff.

I have not heard anything here in Australia.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

From what I've been told we can expect thinner bezels, larger screen sizes, and some performance advancements. Here's a FLATPANELSHD article on some leaked LG 2012 pdp and LCD TVs.

Exact details are not announced till the Las Vegas Consumer Electronics Show, "CES" press conferences on 1/09/12.

-Robert


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> From what I've been told we can expect thinner bezels, larger screen sizes, and some performance advancements. on some leaked LG 2012 pdp and LCD TVs.
> 
> Exact details are not announced till the Las Vegas Consumer Electronics Show, "CES" press conferences on 1/09/12.
> 
> -Robert


Thank very much Robert. LG tvs look very nice for next year. Makes me wish photos for Panasonic and Samsung tvs for 2012 would leak! lol


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

robbo266317 said:


> Welcome aboard Jeff.
> 
> I have not heard anything here in Australia.
> 
> ...



When does good ole' Australia usually receive new model tvs? In America its March/April. Just curious.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

i hread that panny is working on a new driveing system for there plasmas . but dont except a huge leap from this years tvs


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

tazz3, ^^ You are correct. 

-Robert


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

A new driving system worries me. It took years, but Panasonic's driving system finally has been refined to eliminate rising and floating blacks. This years tvs finally have stable pictures. I hope the new driving system doesn't bring new problems.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Good point, but from what I have been told from my contacts at Panasonic this new drive scheme has been very well tested. And keep in mind that almost three years ago Panasonic took about 200 test and development pdp engineers from Pioneer who have helped design much of the new technology we're just beginning to see come to fruition at Panasonic.

I'm attending CES and will be reporting on HTS my findings from the show.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

"very well tested", "Pioneer engineers".....Is that a teaser Robert? Are they finally going to implement the Kuro technology?


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

dsskid said:


> "very well tested", "Pioneer engineers".....Is that a teaser Robert? Are they finally going to implement the Kuro technology?


Well Robert just said that Tazz is correct about small improvements, and if thats true, I doubt its Kuro tech


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

hi guys i have read on avsforum that panny is making new driving system and have 2 things no plasma has ever have had before. robert do you know anything about this


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes the internal drive system is new for Panasonic's 2012 Viera series. New designs, new sizes, new features and nicer remote controls. Better black level and the color accuracy is expected to be excellent.

I'll be reporting from the CES exhibit floor with all of the details from every major manufacturer and I'm invited to several press confrences.

-Robert


----------



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes the internal drive system is new for Panasonic's 2012 Viera series. New designs, new sizes, new features and nicer remote controls. Better black level and the color accuracy is expected to be excellent.
> 
> I'll be reporting from the CES exhibit floor with all of the details from every major manufacturer and I'm invited to several press confrences.
> 
> -Robert


Ces is a couple days away Robert, since your close to Panasonic, anything else you know thats new that you know about 2012 Vieras to hold us over? Do you think they can match Kuros finally?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes the internal drive system is new for Panasonic's 2012 Viera series. New designs, new sizes, new features and nicer remote controls. Better black level and the color accuracy is expected to be excellent.
> 
> I'll be reporting from the CES exhibit floor with all of the details from every major manufacturer and I'm invited to several press conference.
> 
> -Robert





jeffmule said:


> Ces is a couple days away Robert, since your close to Panasonic, anything else you know thats new that you know about 2012 Vieras to hold us over? Do you think they can match Kuros finally?


Jeff, my above post doesn't satisfy you? Okay, here's a few tid bits.... how about new RF Bluetooth glasses, and new (Very, very, very cool) Internet apps and a few more features I can't disclose at this moment. 

Best of all is the expected near reference color accuracy and higher contrast ratio with both higher luminance and darker blacks. 

Now let me save a few surprises for later this week.

-Robert


----------



## tailwhip (Sep 18, 2011)

I heard their drive system will be Focus Field Drive with some refresh spec well into the thousands. onder:


----------

